# Has anyone tried the Char-Broil Smoker Tube?



## julius

Hi folks,

I know a lot of people here love their AMZN smoke generators, and I'm a huge fan myself. Just thought I'd ask if anyone has tried the new smoker tube from Char-Broil. I picked one up at my local target for $9.99+tax. Great bargain all things considered. I've used it twice now. Once with no meat in my MES 30 just to get an idea of burn time. And once with some chicken leg quarters that came out amazing! I'm fresh out of wood pellets so I loaded it up with Apple wood chips and little bit of broken up lump charcoal to help keep it lit. It ended up burning over 3 hours producing a good TBS. So far I think I like it. Curious if anybody else has seen it or used it?


----------



## julius

image.jpeg



__ julius
__ Jul 5, 2016






Here's a pic of mine on the rods on the bottom left...


----------



## Bummed

I've never used one but I certainly will check it out thanks


----------



## julius

Update, 
I ordered a new bag of traeger mesquite pellets and did a trial run with this smoker tube using pellets. With my mes30 set at 275* the pellets burned and produced smoke for over 9 hours! Pretty dang good if you ask me!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I wonder if Char-Broil gets a Pass on Copyright infringement because it is a " Chip " Tube?...JJ


----------



## julius

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I wonder if Char-Broil gets a Pass on Copyright infringement because it is a " Chip " Tube?...JJ


Possibly... I think they say it's meant to go directly over a burner on a gas grill. But hey! It worked great for me. Like I said, I'm a huge fan of the AMZN smokers, but how can you beat $9.99 at target. I don't know about you guys but we  make a trip to target at least once a week.


----------



## julius

Here's what it looks like up close. 













image.jpg



__ julius
__ Jul 15, 2016


----------



## redrocker65200

Ok. So i have a smoke hollow propane smoker.  I saw this the other day and was wondering.  Would I buy the traeger pellets and light it like you guys do the other one?   I have been using wood chunks but want to do a brisket that is going to require a longer smoke time. So if I can get something to make me have to open the door less that could be a bonus


----------



## julius

redrocker65200 said:


> Ok. So i have a smoke hollow propane smoker.  I saw this the other day and was wondering.  Would I buy the traeger pellets and light it like you guys do the other one?   I have been using wood chunks but want to do a brisket that is going to require a longer smoke time. So if I can get something to make me have to open the door less that could be a bonus



I use a propane torch to light mine. You can buy any type of smoke generator you'd like.  I ended picking up this char-broil tube because it was so inexpensive, a lot of folks on here love the AMZN smokers because they really do a great job, but they are costly. As far as pellets go, you can use just about any brand. I used traeger pellets because I was able to get a 20lb bag for $12 and they burn pretty well. I know there are probably better pellets out there, but you should buy whichever brand you prefer. 
And for long smokes I love using "aftermarket" smoke generators. As a matter of fact, I'm doing a pi shoulder right now and using this smoker tube.


----------



## Bummed

Finally got around to getting this and gave it a try on the grill to smoke some hard boiled eggs. 













20160724_165424.jpg



__ Bummed
__ Jul 24, 2016






Loaded it with Jim Beam chips and placed it on a single burner.  Once it hot smoking I put the eggs on the far side of the grill. 













20160724_172920.jpg



__ Bummed
__ Jul 24, 2016






Left them on for an hour and they turned out good! 













20160724_172658.jpg



__ Bummed
__ Jul 24, 2016


----------



## julius

Bummed said:


> Finally got around to getting this and gave it a try on the grill to smoke some hard boiled eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160724_165424.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bummed
> __ Jul 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded it with Jim Beam chips and placed it on a single burner.  Once it hot smoking I put the eggs on the far side of the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160724_172920.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bummed
> __ Jul 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left them on for an hour and they turned out good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160724_172658.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ Bummed
> __ Jul 24, 2016



Nice smoke! 
I kinda like using mine the way you would use an AMZN tube. If you've got some pellets on hand, you should give it a try!


----------



## Bummed

I agree, the chips smoked up quick. I'll look around for a small bag of pellets to give it a try.


----------



## mdboatbum

I saw one of those last weekend. Looked pretty well made for the price. Might pick one up to try it.


----------



## riverbendsmoker

I have thought about getting one of these. Currently I place a small grate over to the right side of my grill over one of my burners heat defector and place a small chunk of applewood on it. I place a water pan on top of the cooking grate and set my chicken breasts off to the other side just to get some smoke flavor.


----------



## julius

What I like about this one is that it works well filled with wood chips over a burner on a gas grill or filled with pellets and lifting one one end.


----------



## redrocker65200

Sorry to revive an old thread, but Target just put these on clearance, so I am going to give it a shot.   Might try it with no meat in the box and see how well it works.  If it does ok, seems it is a better alternative to the tray I now use.  I will update when I give it a shot.


----------



## Bummed

I just used mine to cold smoke some hard boiled eggs. It worked really good, see my post below. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/251412/beef-dino-ribs-to-kick-the-weekend-off#post_1605724


----------



## redrocker65200

Thanks for the info. I have a propane vertical smoker. I am thinking of using it instead of the chip. My question would be, do I set the tube on the chip tray?   Or do I get it started and put it on the bottom shelf and run my smoker like normal?   Do I take the chip tray out all together?  

Sorry for all the questions. Thanx for any help.


----------



## lemans

I don't know, but it looks like a rip off of Todds tube!!
The AMZN products are great and I'm a firm beliver of 
Buy the best and buy it once!! And I like to support our own.. IMHO


----------



## redrocker65200

Well here's the thing.  Target had it for 5 bucks.  I can try it out and see if I like it and then if I do buy Todd's for 50 or whatever it is. If I don't like it, I am only out 5 dollars.  Papa once told me to start with the last expensive item and more up from there.  

That's my thought process.  Now, if you have Todd's and have any tips or tricks, please share.  I am a new smoker and looking for all the help I can get. 

Thanks.


----------



## lemans

I can say that the best way to insure that the tube stays lit is air flow.. There must be a good draft through the smoker to keep the pellets (chips) lit. 
  Also try putting the fuel in the microwave for 30 -45 sec to dry out! Moisture is the enemy


----------



## redrocker65200

OK. Dry run with no heat on. Sitter on the rack if my weber gas grill.  Apple pellets from amazon. Here is what I am getting for smoke. 













14732015555051791502656.jpg



__ redrocker65200
__ Sep 6, 2016


----------



## redrocker65200

20160906_153633.jpg



__ redrocker65200
__ Sep 6, 2016


----------



## julius

When I use mine I take off the cap on the end that is lit for better airflow...


----------



## provels

Hello from the future!  I was gifted one of these and have used it a few times in my NBBD.  I just stuff it tight with chips and soak it in water for about an hour.  Then I toss it in the firebox.  It will burn soon enough, no need to light.


----------

